# what colour is my hedgie



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

i think that my hedgie is a chocolate please can someone tell me what colour he is


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

algerian grey :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Yup same as our female algerian grey


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

does any one know how much he is worth just so i know for future references if he has any babies that are his colour


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

loobylou211 said:


> does any one know how much he is worth just so i know for future references if he has any babies that are his colour


We put our girl to a brown and she produced 2 algerian grey babies. Dont know if they are worth more than a normal aph but i know they are in more demand. We gave our babies to friends who couldnt normally afford a hedgepig one did go to a member on here who wanted him for breeding algerians and we sold him for £100 i think but could of been less.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Are you on the Pygmy hog forum? If not you should join : victory:

Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

hes new spikes are coming through white i think hes now either a algerian grey or a salt and pepper cause comparing him to others hes very very similar:2thumb:


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

Depending on the number of whites quills will make them a snowflake. About 30% - 70% I think.

Colin can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

hes shedding hes baby spikes at the mo but he looks like hes got a good percentage of them can u tell me how much these guys babies are worth just for future references thanks


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

Best place to go to would be Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum as there are a few breeders on there who would be able to answer your questions.

From looking at what other breeders say the price doesn't vary because of sex or colour and is normally a flat rate fee of around £150. Some may charge more or less but this is really dependant on the breeder. However the breeders do try and ensure their hoglets go to a good home by making the potential new owners fill out a questionnaire to ensure they have done their research. They also register their hoglets with the registry Home - UK African pygmy hedgehog registry. Like I said before there is loads of information on the website above.


----------



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

all hog should really be priced between £100 and £150 depending on the care pack and the personality of the hog ect . there should be no diferance in price of a snowflake and a standard . the only diferance to this is most male albinos have been selling for less for some time but are starting to make a bit of n upturn again.

the only colours you should expect to pay more for is something extreamly rare such as true salt and pepper , algerian black and some variations of white. even then a lot of people like myself would still not charge any more for these colours if they became available. 

the best way to ensure you can sell them for as much as possable is to ensure that all offspring are extreamly placid.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

if any one comes across an algerian black or platnium white or anything pretty can u please keep in contact as long as your in essex kent about 60 miles at the most thanks


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

You are going to be waiting a long time then!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

i know ill be waiting along time but so will everyone else if they want a stunning little hedgie does anyone know how to make a white or are they just colour variations


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

If I remember reading correctly these colours are not available in the UK. I think it is because they will need to be imported over. Plus they are even rare in the USA so most breeders are very reluctant to sell on these colours. Another colour example is the elusive Salt and Pepper. This colour does not exist in the UK.

The actual genetics involved in trying to work out colours of potential babies is mind boggling. Even with having a registered hog with full lineage it is practically impossible to know what colours you might have.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

mines is an oatmeal colour!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

well i dont know enought about hedgies ive found one stunning salt and pepper and im not letting him go lol ive also found some other stunning colours so im happy with the ones i have any other beautiful hedgies out there have good owners or are waiting to come into the world im so happy these little guys are now domesticated so that people like us can look after them and breed them purely for the pleasure of watching them grow up 


also can people please send in piccies of the males and females sex bits so i can check the sex of my little hoggie sold to me as male but i think its a girl


----------



## EmDools (Jun 25, 2010)

If it looks like a belly button then it's a boy. The girls bits are practically next to each other.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

i believe that my male was sold to me incorrectly and that i have a female i suppose im looking for a male now lol any piccies to help me sex he/she lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I waited 3 years before breeding one litter of hogs as its not as easy as you think


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

can anyone help me out with some basic breeding knowledge then i know that females should be no less than 6 months and never over a 1yr as her bones fuse and can cause her problems. i know to put the female in the males cage otherwise shell defend her teratory if done the other way round. i know never to handles mums pups baby hogs or she may eat them or completely ignore them. i know the breeding process can be as short as 1hr or as long as 2-3 weeks. PLEASE ANY OTHER INFORMATION ABOUT AFTER CARE FOR MUM OR DURING PREGNANCY AND BABY CARE AND HANDLING MUM WHILST SHE HAS THE BABIES IS ALL VERY HELPFUL


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Join here Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum even if you dont post there are plenty of threads/stickies about breeding to read


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

any more help please thanks


----------

